# **the official stephen a. smith is a racist thread**



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

how many racial comments do you think stephen a will say this playoffs remember that their are a good number of white/european players


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

wtf?


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

LOTS. Stephen A is bad bad bad.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Stephen A. Smith is covering the Bulls vs. Heat game tonight.....

Kirk Hinrich
Andres Nocioni
Eric Piatowski
Luke Schenscher
Darius Songaila

gasps!


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

sloth said:


> Stephen A. Smith is covering the Bulls vs. Heat game tonight.....
> 
> Kirk Hinrich
> Andres Nocioni
> ...


dont forget:
micheal doleac
jason kapono
and
jason williams


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

jason williams isn't white


----------



## 23isback (Mar 15, 2006)

Jwill is half black...that's why they called him white chocolate. His sister is dark as heck though.


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

23isback said:


> Jwill is half black...that's why they called him white chocolate. His sister is dark as heck though.


is this a joke?


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

Is it too late to throw Scoop Jackson's name into this too?


----------



## VCFSO2000 (Apr 10, 2005)

Can anybody fill me in on those racist comments he made?

It'll be worth a good laugh.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

umm yea this hsould be a free post


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Stephen A. is biased against intelligence and journalism.I guess ESPN is also since they dumped David Aldridge for him and then gave the annoying little airhorn his own show.


----------



## quench23 (Mar 26, 2006)

stephen A is entertaining. i love the guy


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

matt! said:


> Is it too late to throw Scoop Jackson's name into this too?


The worst of them all is Jason Whitlock. The man is a raging racist.

I don't even consider Scoop to be a serious journalist.


----------



## MemphisX (Sep 11, 2002)

The Truth said:


> The worst of them all is Jason Whitlock. The man is a raging racist.
> 
> I don't even consider Scoop to be a serious journalist.


Are you and the others going to give any example or do you just in general consider any black journalist critical of white players racist?

Carry on.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Diable said:


> Stephen A. is biased against intelligence and journalism.I guess ESPN is also since they dumped David Aldridge for him and then gave the annoying little airhorn his own show.


Couldn't agree with you more. I hate Screamin' A and I miss Aldridge's intelligence. 

However I don't think Screamin' A is racist. He just *screams* things to get people riled up, just like what this thread is about.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

MemphisX said:


> Are you and the others going to give any example or do you just in general consider any black journalist critical of white players racist?
> 
> Carry on.



I never said anything about Scoop (i just don't take him seriously) or Smith being racist, just Whitlock.

Just look at his recent coverage of the Bonds situation. 

There are a number of very good black sports journalists. David Aldridge was one of them, but unfortunately wasn't exciting enough for ESPN.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I like Stephen A Smith.


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

23isback said:


> Jwill is half black...that's why they called him white chocolate. His sister is dark as heck though.



He looks a little light to be a mulatto, don't you think?


----------



## o.iatlhawksfan (Mar 3, 2006)

WTChan said:


> I like Stephen A Smith.


Do you work for espn,and i'll give you an example how about when he went to athens for the plypics and said thet their fodd was horrible, nad he doesn't say in a nice way he yells it out so everyone will know that is very offensive to the greek communnity.I remember watching he dumb show quite frankly on espn2 and somebody brought it up and said he should apologize, and he responded HELL NO THEIR FOOD WAS HORRIBLE i won't apologize it wasn't exactly like that but it was similar.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

If he offends you so much why do you continue to watch him?

I dont go to clan meetings and get shocked and upset at the speeches then show up the next week and get shocked again...


----------



## dubc15 (May 15, 2004)

bibby is half black


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

Smith is a loud obnoxious moron, but I'd hesistate to call him a racist before I hear more proof come out of his idiotic mouth.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Do you work for espn,and i'll give you an example how about when he went to athens for the plypics and said thet their fodd was horrible, nad he doesn't say in a nice way he yells it out so everyone will know that is very offensive to the greek communnity.I remember watching he dumb show quite frankly on espn2 and somebody brought it up and said he should apologize, and he responded HELL NO THEIR FOOD WAS HORRIBLE i won't apologize it wasn't exactly like that but it was similar.


I don't like Greek food either. I'm not that much an ******* about it though.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

D.J. said:


> He looks a little light to be a mulatto, don't you think?


JKidd and Larry Brown are half black


----------



## D.J. (Mar 9, 2006)

pmac34 said:


> JKidd and Larry Brown are half black



I know Kidd is biracial but since when is Larry Brown mixed?


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> Do you work for espn,and i'll give you an example how about when he went to athens for the plypics and said thet their fodd was horrible, nad he doesn't say in a nice way he yells it out so everyone will know that is very offensive to the greek communnity.I remember watching he dumb show quite frankly on espn2 and somebody brought it up and said he should apologize, and he responded HELL NO THEIR FOOD WAS HORRIBLE i won't apologize it wasn't exactly like that but it was similar.


 Do you mind defining what "plypics" means? I mean, really, can you spell? Or did you fall asleep during your English class?


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

I happen to like Stephen A. Smith, Scoop Jackson and Jason Whitlock. I think they all are great journalist. I think when people expect all journalist to be like or write like Peter Gammons we have a problem as a society. Also, I am not seeing why Smith is being accused of being racist.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

While I agree Stephen A. Smith is probably one of the most annoying guys out there, he also has the special ability of appearing more annoying than he really is.

Scoop Jackson is a hack. Then again, most sports journalists are hacks, at least the ones that constantly delude themselves as _journalists_.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

ralaw said:


> I happen to like Stephen A. Smith, Scoop Jackson and Jason Whitlock. I think they all are great journalist. I think when people expect all journalist to be like or write like Peter Gammons we have a problem as a society. Also, I am not seeing why Smith is being accused of being racist.


The world of sports journalism isn't as dichotomous as you make it seem. There are a lot of journalists that would fall somewhere in between Smith/Jackson/Whitlock and Peter Gammons. 

I will never respect a journalist just because they have provocative opinions. 

Not to say I don't respect journalists that are provocative at times; however--for me at least--these provocative opinions should be substantiated in fact.

Whitlock is a race baiter, plain and simple. He jumps at every opportunity to play the race card, often when no racial issue seems to exist, and his argument is usually so absurd and controversial that it gets him national exposure. A smart business man? Probably. Accomplished and respectable journalist? I'd lean to no.

As far as Scoop, he just seems like an athlete apologist to me.

I really don't have much of a problem with Stephen A. I just know to not take him too seriously.


----------



## PartisanRanger (Oct 24, 2004)

iverson101 said:


> jason williams isn't white


The one on the Miami Heat is. Jason 'Jay' Williams, the rookie injured in a motorcycle accident, is not.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I am not familiar enough with watching Stephen A. Smith to tell if he is racist or not (no ESPN on cable for me), but I can assure you he IS annoying as hell though. 

Scoop Jackson on the other hand, although may not be racist, brings race into 95% of the articles he writes. I've been a subscriber of SLAM magazine since the turn of the century and can assure that Jackson completley botches his credibility by turning everything he writes about into being black in America. He's a great writer, but the fact that he tries so hard to be unconventional and pay homage to the hip hop community is the reason I used to cringe when I saw him covering players that I was interested in.


----------



## xcellence (Apr 17, 2006)

lol...so Stephen A. Smith is racist because he doesn't like greek food, and thinks (rightfully so) dudes like Raaashooo Nesterovic are bums? And if you've been subscribing to Slam Magazine for years, and have a problem with it being Hip Hop-centric...you might want to look for another basketball rag...seeing as though that's pretty much the entire point of the publication


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

xcellence said:


> lol...so Stephen A. Smith is racist because he doesn't like greek food, and thinks (rightfully so) dudes like Raaashooo Nesterovic are bums? And if you've been subscribing to Slam Magazine for years, and have a problem with it being Hip Hop-centric...you might want to look for another basketball rag...seeing as though that's pretty much the entire point of the publication


Last time I checked it was a basketball magazine, and their current editor Ryan Jones was a clean cut white boy that can put together an article without citing any 50 cent lyrics. There is no doubt that SLAM magazine is filled with everything hip-hop, but without the few writers who actually focus on basketball, it would sit on the back row of the magazine rack collecting dust. 

I'm sure I can speak for ninety nine percent of the SLAM demographic when saying that I only buy SLAM because Sports Illustrated does not have enough about basketball. It's not because I think Jay-Z lyrics have any relevance to the NBA, or because I want to see the newest suede shoes, or ****ty rappers with gold teeth.

SLAM would make a killing if they would open their eyes and realize that you don't need to be a Lil' Wayne fan to appreciate the NBA. The amount of money they make (let alone respect they gain) would increase exponentially if they stopped trying so hard to appeal to the gangsta generation and put their talented writers to good use.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Lope31 said:


> Last time I checked it was a basketball magazine, and their current editor Ryan Jones was a clean cut white boy that can put together an article without citing any 50 cent lyrics. There is no doubt that SLAM magazine is filled with everything hip-hop, but without the few writers who actually focus on basketball, it would sit on the back row of the magazine rack collecting dust.
> 
> I'm sure I can speak for ninety nine percent of the SLAM demographic when saying that I only buy SLAM because Sports Illustrated does not have enough about basketball. It's not because I think Jay-Z lyrics have any relevance to the NBA, or because I want to see the newest suede shoes, or ****ty rappers with gold teeth.
> 
> SLAM would make a killing if they would open their eyes and realize that you don't need to be a Lil' Wayne fan to appreciate the NBA. The amount of money they make (let alone respect they gain) would increase exponentially if they stopped trying so hard to appeal to the gangsta generation and put their talented writers to good use.


SLAM's not trying to gain respect from the rest of the world. They have enough credibility and respect as it is. Why fix something that has been working for the past 99 issues? 

And I guess I'm the 1% minority you're speaking about. I buy SLAM because I think it's funny, there are always great posters to hang up on the wall, and the kicks section is dope. If I didn't like these, I'd probably suscribe to Pro Basketball News orsomething.


----------



## xcellence (Apr 17, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> SLAM's not trying to gain respect from the rest of the world. They have enough credibility and respect as it is. Why fix something that has been working for the past 99 issues?
> 
> And I guess I'm the 1% minority you're speaking about. I buy SLAM because I think it's funny, there are always great posters to hang up on the wall, and the kicks section is dope. If I didn't like these, I'd probably suscribe to Pro Basketball News orsomething.


 Like I told him before...if the focus on hip hop bothers him, he should probably go find another magazine. There are plenty of bland, boring by the book basketball mags out there that I'm sure aren't nearly as successful as Slam. There is an undeniable connection between hip hop culture and the NBA...and that's pretty much the premise of the magazine...I think he's fooling himself as to who the magazine is truly aimed at.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Stephen A. Smith = higher ratings.
i dont have a problem with him..or Scoop..


----------



## The Effin One (Jul 22, 2005)

this thread makes baby jesus cry, and reminds me why i only post in the Sixers forum. shame on SOHH for directing me here.

some of you kids need to open your eyes and realize race has a lot of basis even if it's not apparent...coming from a 'white boy'...racism is an apparent part of society, and has a stranglehold on sports as well as all other aspects of life. I guess you guys believe we truly live in an equal society though. Some of you kids need to check yourself because you're showing the subtle racism that affects the daily thought process of whites..."HE'S CRITICAL OF WHITE PEOPLE HE'S A RACIST" "HE BRINGS UP THE RACE CARD HE'S A RACIST" little stuff like that that 'bothers' you so much proves your inner racially motivated thought patterns...

oh...and SLAM is bought primarily by hip hop oriented basketball fans, and it's ludicrous to think if it weren't for their serious writers it would flop hard...the marketting hits the audience pretty well. if you don't like the hip-hop/black power spin to it, there are plenty of other magazines...


----------



## xcellence (Apr 17, 2006)

The Effin One said:


> this thread makes baby jesus cry, and reminds me why i only post in the Sixers forum. shame on SOHH for directing me here.
> 
> some of you kids need to open your eyes and realize race has a lot of basis even if it's not apparent...coming from a 'white boy'...racism is an apparent part of society, and has a stranglehold on sports as well as all other aspects of life. I guess you guys believe we truly live in an equal society though. Some of you kids need to check yourself because you're showing the subtle racism that affects the daily thought process of whites..."HE'S CRITICAL OF WHITE PEOPLE HE'S A RACIST" "HE BRINGS UP THE RACE CARD HE'S A RACIST" little stuff like that that 'bothers' you so much proves your inner racially motivated thought patterns...
> 
> oh...and SLAM is bought primarily by hip hop oriented basketball fans, and it's ludicrous to think if it weren't for their serious writers it would flop hard...the marketting hits the audience pretty well. if you don't like the hip-hop/black power spin to it, there are plenty of other magazines...


 Amen...


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

The Effin One said:


> this thread makes baby jesus cry, and reminds me why i only post in the Sixers forum. shame on SOHH for directing me here.
> 
> some of you kids need to open your eyes and realize race has a lot of basis even if it's not apparent...coming from a 'white boy'...racism is an apparent part of society, and has a stranglehold on sports as well as all other aspects of life. I guess you guys believe we truly live in an equal society though. Some of you kids need to check yourself because you're showing the subtle racism that affects the daily thought process of whites..."HE'S CRITICAL OF WHITE PEOPLE HE'S A RACIST" "HE BRINGS UP THE RACE CARD HE'S A RACIST" little stuff like that that 'bothers' you so much proves your inner racially motivated thought patterns...
> 
> oh...and SLAM is bought primarily by hip hop oriented basketball fans, and it's ludicrous to think if it weren't for their serious writers it would flop hard...the marketting hits the audience pretty well. if you don't like the hip-hop/black power spin to it, there are plenty of other magazines...


 :clap:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> Last time I checked it was a basketball magazine, and their current editor Ryan Jones was a clean cut white boy that can put together an article without citing any 50 cent lyrics. There is no doubt that SLAM magazine is filled with everything hip-hop, but without the few writers who actually focus on basketball, it would sit on the back row of the magazine rack collecting dust.
> 
> I'm sure I can speak for ninety nine percent of the SLAM demographic when saying that I only buy SLAM because Sports Illustrated does not have enough about basketball. It's not because I think Jay-Z lyrics have any relevance to the NBA, or because I want to see the newest suede shoes, or ****ty rappers with gold teeth.
> 
> SLAM would make a killing if they would open their eyes and realize that you don't need to be a Lil' Wayne fan to appreciate the NBA. The amount of money they make (let alone respect they gain) would increase exponentially if they stopped trying so hard to appeal to the gangsta generation and put their talented writers to good use.


I actually OWN Slam Issue #2, and read #1 at the 7-11 but was too cheap to buy it. The whole purpose of the magazine since day 1 was to fuse basketball and hiphop.


----------



## neoxsupreme (Oct 31, 2005)

I don't know for sure if Screamin A. Smith is a racist but he's certainly a terrible analyst though.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

If you don't like him, don't watch him, simple as that...



*Go PaCeRs!!!*


----------



## matt! (Feb 21, 2005)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> If you don't like him, don't watch him, simple as that...
> 
> 
> 
> *Go PaCeRs!!!*


I like how everyone says this like it is that easy.

But you know what? When I watch the NBA, there's no alternative to watching him. If I don't like Whitlock or Jackson's articles, I can chose to not click them. I can also choose to not watch SAS's show. But I am not even given a choice as to whether or not to hear him with my basketball. 

And I feel that he is terrible, and tries so hard to remind everyone how loud and controversial he is, and I shouldn't be subjected to him for 90 minutes. I'd rather have Walton.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

The Effin One said:


> oh...and SLAM is bought primarily by hip hop oriented basketball fans, and it's ludicrous to think if it weren't for their serious writers it would flop hard...the marketting hits the audience pretty well. if you don't like the hip-hop/black power spin to it, there are plenty of other magazines...


I think you are confusing who buys SLAM with who SLAM is targetted at. I am well aware that SLAM is, and always has had an urban twist, it's always been 'in your face' or so they used to say, but you would have to be stupid say that if everybody who disliked the hip-hop craze just stopped buying the magazine it would still be successful. 

There is nothing wrong with having a target audience, and SLAM's target audience is obviously young hip-hop fans, but anybody who has read a Scoop Jackson artcle in his last few years with the magazine could tell that many of his articles were at most 10% basketball related. How do you think I feel as a white kid in Northern Ontario reading about the struggles of being black in modern day America and being held back by the man? 

Now before the **the official lope31 is a racist thread** is created, realize that I bought a basketball magazine because I love the game of basketball and there isn't a lot of selection unless you are at a major newstand. I'm pretty sure I am not the only white kid who reads SLAM either, I would go as far as to say that the majority of SLAM's subscribers are white, not that I am saying that's the way it should or shouldn't be. I am just saying that Scoop Jackson is one of the few writers who can bring racism into nearly every single article he writes and if everybody who felt awkward when reading one of his articles put down the magazine for good then SLAM would suffer. Big time. 

That being said, if Scoop Jackson wrote every article than their reader base would take a giant dive, since he so frequently makes it uncomfortable for white people to read the magazine. Their would be no motivation for people to pick up the magazine, but that is not the case, and SLAM still flourishes because they do have a handful of quality writers that put out quality articles every month which appeal to the rest of their readers.

The line between appealing to certain readers and excluding everybody who is not in your target audience is a thin one, just like the line between 'yay hip hop' and 'down with the man' is, and SLAM has been toeing both for quite some time. Scoop Jackson is on one side and at the other side of the spectrum is Ryan Jones, and at the end of the day Ryan Jones did replace Scoop Jackson, and where did Jackson go? To white collar ESPN.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

im with Lope on this one. Im a heavy metal fan and i buy slam, not because of the G Unit posters but for the interesting reads on some of my favourite players. I do however occasionally get startled by Scoop Jackson and his need to bring race into practically everything he writes. Itd be nice if for a change he concentrated on the players skills rather than his skin.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

hmm. An Australian and a Canadian weighing in on a Black Man in America writing about race for a magazine published in America for a sport in America.

Interesting.


----------



## f22egl (Jun 3, 2004)

You know there is this device that changes channels during halftime and pre-game. It is called a re-mote to avoide aggravating your blood pressure by people who may annoy you....


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

the official lope31 is a racist thread


----------



## xcellence (Apr 17, 2006)

Lope31 said:


> I think you are confusing who buys SLAM with who SLAM is targetted at. I am well aware that SLAM is, and always has had an urban twist, it's always been 'in your face' or so they used to say, but you would have to be stupid say that if everybody who disliked the hip-hop craze just stopped buying the magazine it would still be successful.
> 
> There is nothing wrong with having a target audience, and SLAM's target audience is obviously young hip-hop fans, but anybody who has read a Scoop Jackson artcle in his last few years with the magazine could tell that many of his articles were at most 10% basketball related. How do you think I feel as a white kid in Northern Ontario reading about the struggles of being black in modern day America and being held back by the man?
> 
> ...


 This is some of the most idiotic logic I have ever seen...So a magazine is made with the specific intent of showcasing the marriage between hip hop and basketball...and we got corny Canadians and Austrailians crying about how it makes them feel uncomfortable to read articles in said magazine, about the black experience in america...are you guys serious? Now, perhaps if hip hop weren't directly tied to the black experience in america...or if the NBA weren't almost singularly dominated by young black dudes with hip hop sensibilities...or if that wasn't the stated purpose of the mag...i could see why Scoop's articles would seem a bit out of place...but that's not the case...it's like if I subscribed to a Nascar magazine and got upset because they ran articles on the best brands of pick up trucks and chewing tobacco...


----------



## ninjarr (Jan 20, 2006)

xcellence said:


> This is some of the most idiotic logic I have ever seen...So a magazine is made with the specific intent of showcasing the marriage between hip hop and basketball...and we got corny Canadians and Austrailians crying about how it makes them feel uncomfortable to read articles in said magazine, about the black experience in america...are you guys serious? Now, perhaps if hip hop weren't directly tied to the black experience in america...or if the NBA weren't almost singularly dominated by young black dudes with hip hop sensibilities...or if that wasn't the stated purpose of the mag...i could see why Scoop's articles would seem a bit out of place...but that's not the case...it's like if I subscribed to a Nascar magazine and got upset because they ran articles on the best brands of pick up trucks and chewing tobacco...


That's not what he's saying at all. Your NASCAR example only supports what he's saying- you don't buy NASCAR magazines, right? Because everything in it is irrelevant to you? All he's saying is that he really doesn't want to read about race issues in America when he opens a basketball magazine- and even as an underrepresented minority, I am completely fine with that.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

stephen a smith isnt a racist hes just crazy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

xcellence is a racist he called me corny :clown: 

but seriously - i dont care if they run all their images and advertise all the rappers and gangsters and whatever but in the articles i just want intelligent writing. I like the way SLAM do their articles, i buy them basically every month...i just cringe when im reading Scoops articles because i mean they just dont fit.

Also to the guy who was complaining about an Aussie talking about issues in America. We're not like half of the american ppl who have no idea about issues in countries other then their own. We actually learn these things.

Take it for what its worth.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

BG44 said:


> xcellence is a racist he called me corny :clown:
> 
> but seriously - i dont care if they run all their images and advertise all the rappers and gangsters and whatever but in the articles i just want intelligent writing. I like the way SLAM do their articles, i buy them basically every month...i just cringe when im reading Scoops articles because i mean they just dont fit.
> 
> Also to the guy who was complaining about an Aussie talking about issues in America. *We're not like half of the american ppl who have no idea about issues in countries other then their own. We actually learn these things.*Take it for what its worth.


WoW..


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

BG44 said:


> xcellence is a racist he called me corny :clown:
> 
> but seriously - i dont care if they run all their images and advertise all the rappers and gangsters and whatever but in the articles i just want intelligent writing. I like the way SLAM do their articles, i buy them basically every month...i just cringe when im reading Scoops articles because i mean they just dont fit.
> 
> ...


AUSSIE AUSSIE AUSSIE OI OI OI :biggrin:


----------



## www.sportsinferno.com (Apr 22, 2006)

o.iatlhawksfan said:


> how many racial comments do you think stephen a will say this playoffs remember that their are a good number of white/european players


haha :cheers:


----------



## The MAMBA (Jan 6, 2006)

I don't think he's a racist.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CbobbyB said:


> WoW..


im going on past experiences here. Ive been to America and kids in the schools have no idea what happened to Australians in Bali or where Bali even is. Something wrong there.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Lope31 said:


> There is nothing wrong with having a target audience, and SLAM's target audience is obviously young hip-hop fans, but anybody who has read a Scoop Jackson artcle in his last few years with the magazine could tell that many of his articles were at most 10% basketball related. How do you think I feel as a white kid in Northern Ontario reading about the struggles of being black in modern day America and being held back by the man?


Like everyone else has been saying, you're simply reading the wrong magazine if all the hip-hop related writings make you "uncomfortable". 

Can't you see that it doesn't matter how you "feel as a white kid in Northern Ontario reading about the struggles of being black in modern day America and being held back by the man"? It doesn't matter, because as "a white kid in Northern Ontario", you're about as far from SLAM's intended demographic as it gets. They shouldn't keep infusing the magazine with hip-hop and race talk just because it's something that makes you uncomfortable? Racism is something that others have to live through every day, so the articles speak to them. They don't speak to you because you aren't close enough to hear.


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

Spriggan said:


> Like everyone else has been saying, you're simply reading the wrong magazine if all the hip-hop related writings make you "uncomfortable".
> 
> Can't you see that it doesn't matter how you "feel as a white kid in Northern Ontario reading about the struggles of being black in modern day America and being held back by the man"? It doesn't matter, because *as "a white kid in Northern Ontario", you're about as far from SLAM's intended demographic as it gets.* They shouldn't keep infusing the magazine with hip-hop and race talk just because it's something that makes you uncomfortable? Racism is something that others have to live through every day, so the articles speak to them. They don't speak to you because you aren't close enough to hear.



The end.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Spriggan said:


> Like everyone else has been saying, you're simply reading the wrong magazine if all the hip-hop related writings make you "uncomfortable".
> 
> Can't you see that it doesn't matter how you "feel as a white kid in Northern Ontario reading about the struggles of being black in modern day America and being held back by the man"? It doesn't matter, because as "a white kid in Northern Ontario", you're about as far from SLAM's intended demographic as it gets. They shouldn't keep infusing the magazine with hip-hop and race talk just because it's something that makes you uncomfortable? Racism is something that others have to live through every day, so the articles speak to them. They don't speak to you because you aren't close enough to hear.


I think some of you are misenterpetating (sp?) what Lope is saying.

I have been a SLAM reader for ages (although i find them very hard to come across these days). Regular, Streetball, Kicks, Classic, you name it.

I know the public that magazine is directed to. It's plainly obvious.

But i read it because i like the articles on players. I like to read about players' previous struggles. I like to know about their backgrounds. I like to know what's the latest shoes. SLAM has many good talented writers.

Yes, the magazine is a little sensationalist (sp?), and often jumps the gun (as in "Marbury/Skip = Best point guard in the world", "Darius and Q taking the NBA by storm (or whatever the name of the article was", and many examples - and i'm not even gonna cite a piece about James Worthy that said he was the SECOND best player in the NCAA-winner Carolina team).

But Scoop is a disgrace. I wouldn't call him a straight-out racist (because he tones down a little in other magazines where he contributes), but he is at least over-sensasionalist. It's true that many of his works are only 10% basketball. Pieces about Iverson and Webber comes to mind. He seems to have a private agenda. But hey, i still read him. At least one-out-of-ten pieces will turn out to be a good one...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I don't read Slam myself, because quite honestly I could write better articles myself. The only thing I like about Slam is that it tells things from an athlete's perspective and I get tired of listening to dudes like Peter King and Phil Taylor.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

I appreciate everybody's concern about my choice in magazine but really it should never even come down to that. I have never had a problem with hip-hop, and there is no denying the fact that hip-hop goes hand and hand with basketball. What I do have a problem with is the fact that Scoop Jackson brings race into nearly everything he writes, and I guarantee you that less than a quarter of SLAM's readers can relate to it (I would be interested in seeing actual figures but that won't happen).

SLAM is hip-hop, no doubt, but since when does it have to be targeted exclusively to only one segment of the basketball fanbase? Don't even pretend for a second that Jackson is not trying to exclude people that don't share his struggles. I've never said having a target audience is bad, but the people like me, who come from average income homes, far from, and unattached to ghetto, people, that don't experience racism frequently make up most of their readers! If that wasn't the case then why would they be selling SLAM in Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario? Do you think that is a coincidence? SLAM is hip-hop, Scoop Jackson is borderline reverse-racist. SLAM is still ticking WITHOUT Scoop Jackson, another coincidence?

Simply put, SLAM can not afford to exclude everybody who is not black and in the ghetto, so why would Jackson direct his articles that way? I have no problem with SLAM, which is why I read the magazines, but it is because of their serious writers that I stick around and if I was the ONLY one who thought that way, then Larry Johnson would have been their last cover boy.

Let's say that this was hockeyboards.net and everybody here was a die hard hockey fan, you go to the newsstand looking for the brand new issue of your magazine. Since you live in a small city you do not have dozens of choices to pick from so you pick up the only magazine you see, CHECK. Hockey is without a doubt a small city sport, far from hip-hop, but you still love the game because you love hockey. Now there is always a decent amount of hockey related articles in this magazine but this month you see your favourite player on the cover. You open up the magazine to read an article that shoves the French-Canadian way of life down your throat, long hours on the farm and in constant political battle with the rest of Canada...oh and he plays hockey too. In a hockey magazine, that would be a waste of an article. Just as in basketball magazines, Scoop Jackson is a waste of articles. Sure the one article is pointless but the rest of the writers are serious and focus on hockey, so you still buy the magazine the next month, that AND because there are no other options.

Guys, you are kidding yourself if you think SLAM could get by with a staff full of Scoop Jacksons.


----------



## BK_KingsFan (Jul 24, 2005)

Spriggan said:


> Like everyone else has been saying, you're simply reading the wrong magazine if all the hip-hop related writings make you "uncomfortable".
> 
> *Can't you see that it doesn't matter how you "feel as a white kid in Northern Ontario reading about the struggles of being black in modern day America and being held back by the man"? It doesn't matter, because as "a white kid in Northern Ontario",* you're about as far from SLAM's intended demographic as it gets. They shouldn't keep infusing the magazine with hip-hop and race talk just because it's something that makes you uncomfortable? Racism is something that others have to live through every day, so the articles speak to them. They don't speak to you because you aren't close enough to hear.


yea because racism only exists in the US.  
black people do exist in canada, england, australia, etc, and they go through the same type of struggles that american blacks, even worse actually. get a clue


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Is there a single post in this thread so far providing one example of something Smith has said that can be deemed racist?


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Seriously, everyone needs to calm down with the ****ING RACE CARD! It's the one thing that I CAN'T stand... For example, the Duke case... "O, it's because she's black that nobody believes her" "It's because I'm black that I get treated this way" Cry me a frickin river... Stephen A. Smith doesn't like white people because he thinks Raaasho Nesterovic sucks. Guess what! He thinks Olowakandi sucks too! Unfortunately I've found that the race card is used 10x as much in the first example, than the second one... As in... Yeah... I think you can get that... Another funny thing about the first example is, is that WHITE people are sometimes the ones that pull the card! It's unbelievable! This country sucks ***. Liberals suck ***... Nobody pulls that race card more than the left wing... Stephen A. Smith is not a racist, he is loud, obnoxious, and overall annoying, but he isn't racist...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Spriggan said:


> Like everyone else has been saying, you're simply reading the wrong magazine if all the hip-hop related writings make you "uncomfortable".
> 
> Can't you see that it doesn't matter how you "feel as a white kid in Northern Ontario reading about the struggles of being black in modern day America and being held back by the man"? It doesn't matter, because as "a white kid in Northern Ontario", you're about as far from SLAM's intended demographic as it gets. They shouldn't keep infusing the magazine with hip-hop and race talk just because it's something that makes you uncomfortable? Racism is something that others have to live through every day, so the articles speak to them. They don't speak to you because you aren't close enough to hear.


great post. dont like? go buy a different magazine!!!!!!!!!!! yes, there ARE other basketball magazines!

the funniest part of this all is a white kid from ontario and a white dude from australia having an opinion about black cuture in america. go find a local magazine to read if you dont like it! jeez...


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

pac4eva5 said:


> great post. dont like? go buy a different magazine!!!!!!!!!!! yes, there ARE other basketball magazines!
> 
> the funniest part of this all is a white kid from ontario and a white dude from australia having an opinion about black cuture in america. go find a local magazine to read if you dont like it! jeez...


What about a white guy from Europe saying that he likes the magazine but saying that he thinks Scoop Jackson is trash?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Lope31 said:


> I appreciate everybody's concern about my choice in magazine but really it should never even come down to that. I have never had a problem with hip-hop, and there is no denying the fact that hip-hop goes hand and hand with basketball. What I do have a problem with is the fact that Scoop Jackson brings race into nearly everything he writes, and I guarantee you that less than a quarter of SLAM's readers can relate to it (I would be interested in seeing actual figures but that won't happen).
> 
> SLAM is hip-hop, no doubt, but since when does it have to be targeted exclusively to only one segment of the basketball fanbase? Don't even pretend for a second that Jackson is not trying to exclude people that don't share his struggles. I've never said having a target audience is bad, but the people like me, who come from average income homes, far from, and unattached to ghetto, people, that don't experience racism frequently make up most of their readers! If that wasn't the case then why would they be selling SLAM in Sault Ste. Marie, Ontario? Do you think that is a coincidence? SLAM is hip-hop, Scoop Jackson is borderline reverse-racist. SLAM is still ticking WITHOUT Scoop Jackson, another coincidence?
> 
> ...


I think you are the one that is kidding yourself. Rappers that talk down about white people and women sell millions of records to white people and women. Listen to the average 50 cent song and tell me how white kids in Australia and Canada relate to that.

Again, owning the early issues, Slam took pride in breaking the mold and wanted to try their concept regardless of whether or not it sold. The early issues included a lot more hip hop slang and fashion articles than what you will find right now, hell rapper/basketball player combo articles are never seen in there anymore. Not because they didn't work, but just the personality of the staff has changed.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

I emailed him about him being a racist, and here is what he replied with...

"Racist? Nah, I wouldn't consider myself a racist. I just don't like people in general."

THERE YOU HAVE IT FOLKS, FROM THE MAN HIMSELF. THREAD CLOSED!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

BG44 said:


> Also to the guy who was complaining about an Aussie talking about issues in America. We're not like half of the american ppl who have no idea about issues in countries other then their own. We actually learn these things.


damn, he's got us there....

this is a good thread... i havent read it all... but the fact is there is nothing wrong with connecting hip-hop to basketball... they are directly connected... people always say they are going after the gangsta image... first of all hip-hop has nothing to do with being a gangsta or the connection to basketball... and they arent trying to market the NBA as anything... this is what it is... basketball and hip-hop are connected in the youth... it was like that when i was a kid in the early ninties... 

as for Steven A. Smith, i didnt like him till he got his show... i think he is entertaining and does a good job and asks good questions in his show... i've never known him to be racist...

obviously some people may not like him, thats how it is for any person in entertainment some wil like u and some won't...

but how is he racist?? cuz he doesnt like greek food?? i think it sucks too...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> What about a white guy from Europe saying that he likes the magazine but saying that he thinks Scoop Jackson is trash?


that would be straight truth then...:rofl:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I think you are the one that is kidding yourself. Rappers that talk down about white people and women sell millions of records to white people and women. Listen to the average 50 cent song and tell me how white kids in Australia and Canada relate to that.
> 
> Again, owning the early issues, Slam took pride in breaking the mold and wanted to try their concept regardless of whether or not it sold. The early issues included a lot more hip hop slang and fashion articles than what you will find right now, hell rapper/basketball player combo articles are never seen in there anymore. Not because they didn't work, but just the personality of the staff has changed.


yup, fact is white people buy more rap albums than blacks. dead truth...

SLAM is cool, so whats even the issue? again, if your canadian/australian and you are offended...THEN GO AWAY!


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

pac4eva5 said:


> great post. dont like? go buy a different magazine!!!!!!!!!!! yes, there ARE other basketball magazines!
> 
> the funniest part of this all is a white kid from ontario and a white dude from australia having an opinion about black cuture in america. go find a local magazine to read if you dont like it! jeez...


u need to chill... lopes has made clear that he likes parts of the magazine but thinks scoop alienates white people with his writing, which he does... and they never had an opinoin about black culture.... they said they want to read about basketball not scoop jackson's opinoins on society...


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

The only thing I found with Scoop back when he was with Slam was that his articles always seemed to go down the same path. I used to think he was a pretty good writer, but the articles were pretty predictable by the end of his time at Slam. I definately don't miss his writing, but wasn't put off Slam because of it.

As for Stephen A Smith, the guys pretty funny. I only see him on the NBA Half Time show during ESPN Friday. I don't really agree with a lot of his opinions, but he's entertaining. Same with Walton and Tolbert. I don't think he's racist, just has some wacky opinions.

And I'm a white, middle class New Zealander, just to add to the opinions here :laugh:


----------



## starvydas (Jul 16, 2002)

The problem with SLAM is one page out of two is an ad and I still have to pay 8 € (about $9) to read it :curse:


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

BK_KingsFan said:


> yea because racism only exists in the US.
> black people do exist in canada, england, australia, etc, and they go through the same type of struggles that american blacks, even worse actually. get a clue


What's with the strawman? I never said racism only exists in the US, or even close. But if you think black people are prejudiced against in any other country nearly to the extent that they are and have always been in this country, you need to read up on some U.S. history.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

People who cry about Stephen A. Smith and Scoop Jackson are the equivalent of pushing the accelerator and complaining that your car is moving. The more attention you give them, and effort you give in complaining the longer they'll stay at their post.

It's been proven time and time again that controversial figures draw more feedback, which means higher ratings, higher views.. whatever. I guess it's human nature to get mad and complain about things they can't stand even though it'd be easier to avoid the situation. In the end, guys like Scoop and Stephen A. Smith do exactly what their bosses want them to do, and they get paid well for it.

People yern for David Aldridge, but he just gave the facts he didn't raise the ire of fans and that's not what sports reporting is all about nowadays. In the land of the attention defecit, you need to draw the anger of the fans to hold them in the palm of your hands.

Oh, and SLAM sucks.. every article is practically the same now. It's pretty sad.


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

The Effin One said:


> this thread makes baby jesus cry, and reminds me why i only post in the Sixers forum. shame on SOHH for directing me here.
> 
> some of you kids need to open your eyes and realize race has a lot of basis even if it's not apparent...coming from a 'white boy'...racism is an apparent part of society, and has a stranglehold on sports as well as all other aspects of life. I guess you guys believe we truly live in an equal society though. Some of you kids need to check yourself because you're showing the subtle racism that affects the daily thought process of whites..."HE'S CRITICAL OF WHITE PEOPLE HE'S A RACIST" "HE BRINGS UP THE RACE CARD HE'S A RACIST" little stuff like that that 'bothers' you so much proves your inner racially motivated thought patterns...
> 
> oh...and SLAM is bought primarily by hip hop oriented basketball fans, and it's ludicrous to think if it weren't for their serious writers it would flop hard...the marketting hits the audience pretty well. if you don't like the hip-hop/black power spin to it, there are plenty of other magazines...


When did anyone ever say that someone's racist simply because he's critical of white people? When?

Playing the race card isn't a problem if there is a valid racial argument to be made. Guys like Jason Whitlock play it because it gets them national exposure.


----------



## hi im new (Jul 4, 2005)

starvydas said:


> The problem with SLAM is one page out of two is an ad and I still have to pay 8 € (about $9) to read it :curse:


:curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

1. There is no such thing as the "race card"... it is not something you pull out of your pocket... like it or not, race and racism are always in play. To say anything to the contrary, in my opinion, is to ignore a social reality.

2. Unless someone provides an actual example of Stephen A. Smith being a racist the title of this thread should be changed to more accurately reflect the contents of the posts... 

3.



> yup, fact is white people buy more rap albums than blacks. dead truth...


Guess what... white people in America buy more of EVERYTHING.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

hi im new said:


> :curse: :curse: :curse: :curse:



Exactly.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Yea, I'm about done trying to convince people of the effect that the primarily basketball focused writers have on SLAM. Nothing can be supported without an actual census of who reads SLAM magazine.

If you think that SLAM's intentions are directed solely at the hip-hop culture, than that's your own opinion, and if you think a magazine could have the success that SLAM has had, directed solely at the hip-hop culture, than that's your own problem.

SLAM is basketball and hip-hop, Scoop bypasses the topic of basketball and hip-hop in favour of hip-hop and race. An author who writes about JUST basketball and NOT hip-hop would either work for ESPN or Sports Illustrated, so why should readers of SLAM have to listen to Scoop write about JUST hip-hop and other non-basketball related issues? Slam is both, Scoop is not. 

If it bothers people so much that white kids from Australia and Canada notice that Scoop has his own personal agenda and take offense to that? Then grow up. SLAM would not exist if their business plan was adhering to the hip-hop culture regardless of who they exclude.

At the end of the day Scoop Jackson's race-based political statements were of zero relevance to SLAM's intentions, which are basketball AND hip-hop. And if you need MORE proof, then just listen to Jamel Irief, "the early issues included a lot more hip hop slang and fashion articles than what you will find right now", I wonder why? And where is Scoop these days anyway?

As time has passed, the small little "in your face" magazine has gained popularity and crackas like me have become big fans, but don't think that I've changed my opinion on hip-hop, and don't think I've changed my opinion on Scoop as a writer either (go read my first post, he's a genius with a pen). SLAM merges basketball (the game I love) with hip-hop (a genre I don't love), but here's the catch. I don't have a problem with hip-hop other than that I personally think it's lame,and I never said I did. I just feel awkward paying money for a basketball magazine that skips basketball, choosing instead to tackle race and poverty issues.

If I have a problem with Scoop I should stop reading it entirely? What about all the other fans who prefer to read about basketball (even if it means a little hip-hop) when they pick up their SLAM, and are disappointed to see racism and poverty hijacking their magazine? That my friends is why every single night, Dennis Page kneels beside his bed and thanks God that he never hired you as the editor.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Lope31 said:


> I just feel awkward paying money for a basketball magazine that skips basketball, choosing instead to tackle race and poverty issues.


Many NBA players have had to overcome race and/or poverty issues to make it, as well as many current NBA/college hopefuls, and readers of the magazine. It's hugely relevant.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Spriggan said:


> Many NBA players have had to overcome race and/or poverty issues to make it, as well as many current NBA/college hopefuls, and readers of the magazine. It's hugely relevant.


See and maybe that is where we agree to disagree, by no means do I think that the struggles that some of these players have to go through should be ignore, I just do not want the focus to shift away from basketball, and with Scoop Jackson I believe that is what happens. 

Alas! I am in the middle of 4 exams in 4 days at university, and although all of you have played a significant role in my not studying (and failing), I am going to take this opportunity to stop this madness.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

well, screamin a just said on sports center he voted for nash for mvp. is he still racist?


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

Spriggan said:


> What's with the strawman? I never said racism only exists in the US, or even close. *But if you think black people are prejudiced against in any other country nearly to the extent that they are and have always been in this country*, you need to read up on some U.S. history.


Racism in the states isn't nearly as bad as England, France, Spain, or Italy I'm not sayin it's no prob in the US but I'm been or at currently at these places and you would be shocked at **** goin over here. The hate EVERYWHERE needs to stop though it's ****ing retarded


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

........


----------



## The Truth (Jul 22, 2002)

Dornado said:


> 1. There is no such thing as the "race card"... it is not something you pull out of your pocket... like it or not, race and racism are always in play. To say anything to the contrary, in my opinion, is to ignore a social reality.


Yes, there is such a thing as the "race card"--figuratively speaking of course--and if you don't think that there are people who exploit it for there own financial/political/professional gain, then you're ignoring reality.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

A completely unrelated comment...

Stephen A. Smith is getting and giving the best interviews out there right now. Watch his show - the interviews are tremendous. He's reaching a segment of the sports world that no one else can, and he's asking good questions. 

Honestly, watch the show. His interviews are tremendous, and usually half an hour or more.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

The Truth said:


> Yes, there is such a thing as the "race card"--figuratively speaking of course--and if you don't think that there are people who exploit it for there own financial/political/professional gain, then you're ignoring reality.



If you're african-american you are constantly dealing with issues of race... for some its from the time they wake up to the time they go to bed at night... going in to a restaurant? looking for a job? trying to find a place to live? walking down the street?... the effects of racial discrimination can permeate nearly every aspect of someones life... and yet... when they talk about it, they're playing the "race card"... pretty convenient.

If there is a 'race card', as you put it, it was already in play long before Jason Whitlock or Scoop Jackson ever picked up a pen and a piece of paper...


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

BG44 said:


> im going on past experiences here. Ive been to America and kids in the schools have no idea what happened to Australians in Bali or where Bali even is. Something wrong there.


Why would they? Bali is geographically thousands of miles away in a close to third world country (although a very populated third world country). Unless you care about geography (which I do, but I'm an exception), it's not something that everyone needs to know off the top of their head.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Dornado said:


> If you're african-american you are constantly dealing with issues of race... for some its from the time they wake up to the time they go to bed at night... going in to a restaurant? looking for a job? trying to find a place to live? walking down the street?... the effects of racial discrimination can permeate nearly every aspect of someones life... and yet... when they talk about it, they're playing the "race card"... pretty convenient.
> 
> If there is a 'race card', as you put it, it was already in play long before Jason Whitlock or Scoop Jackson ever picked up a pen and a piece of paper...


The issue of racism is always there, we know that. But when you go out of your way to mention it, that's playing the race card.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nate505 said:


> Why would they? Bali is geographically thousands of miles away in a close to third world country (although a very populated third world country). Unless you care about geography (which I do, but I'm an exception), it's not something that everyone needs to know off the top of their head.


So the fact that 202 people died there, 84 of them Australians, from a terrorist attack 2 years ago - and the time that it happened noone over there had ne idea what had happened or where the country even is. 

The fact that if it was America it would be front page news all over the world really pisses me off. I was insulted by the fact that noone knew what happened, just shows that only America matters to America.


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> A completely unrelated comment...
> 
> Stephen A. Smith is getting and giving the best interviews out there right now. Watch his show - the interviews are tremendous. He's reaching a segment of the sports world that no one else can, and he's asking good questions.
> 
> Honestly, watch the show. His interviews are tremendous, and usually half an hour or more.


very true... i could watch him interview anybody... it wouldnt matter cuz he makes it interesting...


----------



## shobe42 (Jun 21, 2002)

didnt i hear that stephen A. vote Nash for MVP... see... he's not a racist... he's an idiot...


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

shobe42 said:


> didnt i hear that stephen A. vote Nash for MVP... see... he's not a racist... he's an idiot...


so a person who is closer to the game then you is an idiot?


----------



## Nate505 (Aug 22, 2003)

BG44 said:


> So the fact that 202 people died there, 84 of them Australians, from a terrorist attack 2 years ago - and the time that it happened noone over there had ne idea what had happened or where the country even is.


It was a farily decent news story over here when it happened. It wasn't front page news for months (but it was front page news for a few days) because it happened in a country that was thousands of miles away and there were not significant American deaths there. 



> The fact that if it was America it would be front page news all over the world really pisses me off. I was insulted by the fact that noone knew what happened, just shows that only America matters to America.


Yeah, that's how the word works. The US is one of, if not the, biggest world superpowers in terms of miitary, economy, and culture and people all over the world take an interest in what happens over here. And people in general tend to take an interest in what happens in their own country (and their own region) more than other coutnries. 

I would say if a terrorist flew a plane into the Sydney Opera House that it would be very big news all over the world, including the US.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

RoddneyThaRippa said:


> A completely unrelated comment...
> 
> Stephen A. Smith is getting and giving the best interviews out there right now. Watch his show - the interviews are tremendous. He's reaching a segment of the sports world that no one else can, and he's asking good questions.
> 
> Honestly, watch the show. His interviews are tremendous, and usually half an hour or more.


That's true. Stephen A does give tend to give some great interviews, though that's mainly because he's had some great guests (especially Iverson, in what I believe was in the first Quite Frankly broadcast, who was beautifully candid). To his credit, though, he doesn't shy away from asking hard-hitting questions, and he generally lets his guests talk. His interviews with Kobe, Iverson, Carmelo, and Oscar Robertson (off the top of my head) were particularly memorable. He also had a good one with Dennis Rodman a while back, among others.

The only reason I watch the show is for the interviews. I'd recommend that those who can't stand Stephen A check the show out if he's interviewing someone you're interested in.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Spriggan said:


> The only reason I watch the show is for the interviews. I'd recommend that those who can't stand Stephen A check the show out if he's interviewing someone you're interested in.


Stephen A Smith is the Howard Stern of basketball... Not because he talks about anal sex and dildos, but because when people come on their show (as well as Howards) they KNOW he's going to ask them questions they might be uncomfortable with, and they KNOW that they have to answer them because you look stupid if you don't. Howard and Stephen have that ability to dig and dig, and when you come on their show, if you give an answer, they make you look like a fool...


----------

